
Maps of cities coloured by street/road/ave/etc. - fanf2
https://erdavis.com/2019/07/27/the-beautiful-hidden-logic-of-cities/
======
slowhand09
DUPE _
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21094715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21094715)

